# whitish spots on meat?



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

I cleaned a mallard, and as I was pulling feathers off, I noticed just under the skin, all kinds of whitish/yellow spots, about 1/4"-1/2" long, about the size of a grain of rice. The bird had them all over the breast and down to the gut under the skin. It was unlike anything I'd seen, so we didn't keep the bird. Do birds get worms or anything like that?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It's called rice breast. The meat is safe to eat if cooked properly.


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks...what is it? I've never seen that before.....is it common everywhere or just in ND?


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, it's called rice breast. It is is parasite, but is safe to eat if cooked at high temps. It is not just ND, I have shot mallards with rice breast in Ohio before. I won't eat it though.


----------



## supermag (Oct 16, 2006)

I shot two last year in Arkansas and Mississippi. I haven't been able to link it to anything, but it was really hot when we shot them. I don't eat them either.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=24137


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Shot a bluewing teal here in Nebraska a couple weeks ago that had it as well.

Layne


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Not exactly appetizing. uke:

I've only cleaned one bird like that in my lifetime. The link to the thread above has some good info on the parasite.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: oke: :iroll: :drunk:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

We shot a drake GWT last week that was eat up with rice breast


----------

